# Watch Out for the Inca Doves



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

In the Fredericksburg area we have an over Abundance of the Inca Doves...watch what you are shooting, the Game Wardens aren't going to be lenient this year! Good Luck, be safe and have a B.L.A.S.T!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

So far they have stayed away from our hunting club in Damon. Lots of mourning dove, white-wings and collard doves, but no Inca doves so far.

Lots of them in city areas, and they are expanding their range in some areas.










They are easy to ID up close with their "scaled" back and also cinnamon under wings when they are fluttering around.

But the main clue when flying is that they are much smaller than other doves, but that doesn't help much since there will be lots of first year birds around


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmmm Inca dove, never heard of one. Are you talking about what we call Mexican doves ? 

Charlie


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Hmmm Inca dove, never heard of one. Are you talking about what we call Mexican doves ?
> 
> Charlie


same,,, I've heard them called that all mt life. But don't get caught shooting one. check the law!!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

They are a lot smaller in flight as well... pretty easy to pick out IMO


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Hmmm Inca dove, never heard of one. Are you talking about what we call Mexican doves ?
> 
> Charlie


 Inca Dove (_Scardafella inca_)

That's why it's important to use the proper common name so as to avoid confusion.

Here's a "know your doves" publication from TPWD...

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_w7000_0047.pdf


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I had no idea we have bandtail pigeons in Texas. What a great gamebird they are. Shame we don't have enough to hunt.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

When are they going to take Incas off the list, those things are all over the place.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

got my ride rider and blasting Eurasians daily.. who needs dove season!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

TxF&G magazine had an article this time last year about doves. there are about 8 species that can be found in Tx. 2-3 of them are infrequent sightings in the Valley.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well who would shoot a Mexican dove anyway ? Well never mind I guess maybe it happens because someone is not paying attention. Very easy to tell the difference. 
Just read the TP&W rules regarding birds. I caint believe that Crows and Grackles are protected. Learn something every day.

Charlie


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> I caint believe that Crows and Grackles are protected. Learn something every day.
> 
> Charlie





TPWD said:


> Remember, all birds *except *Rock Doves (Feral Pigeons), Starlings, English Sparrows, Grackles, Ravens, Red-winged
> Blackbirds, Cowbirds, and Crows are protected under state law and the fine for shooting a protected bird can befrom $25 to $500 per bird. Check federal laws for additional regulations.


 Did I miss something? Not protected.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

John Galt said:


> Did I miss something? Not protected.


The publication is wrong. Look in your outdoor annual. They are. You have to be able to prove crows, grackles, cowbirds, etc. are causing reasonable damage to property to be able to shoot them. They are technically protected as songbirds (they are all Passerines).

The only fully unprotected are Eurasian collared doves, rock doves, house sparrows, and European starlings, which are all introduced species.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> The publication is wrong. Look in your outdoor annual. They are. You have to be able to prove crows, grackles, cowbirds, etc. are causing reasonable damage to property to be able to shoot them. They are technically protected as songbirds (they are all Passerines).
> 
> The only fully unprotected are Eurasian collared doves, rock doves, house sparrows, and European starlings, which are all introduced species.





Outdoor Annual said:


> _Yellow-headed, red-winged, rusty,_ or _Brewer's blackbirds_ and all _grackles_, _cowbirds_ (does not include cattle egret), _crows_, or _magpies_ may be controlled without a federal or state depredation permit when found committing or about to commit depredations on ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in numbers and in a manner that constitutes a health hazard or other nuisance.


_http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/nongame/

_How are "about to commit depredations on ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife" and "...when concentrated in numbers and in a manner that constitutes a health hazard or other nuisance" defined? Is that hunter's discretion?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

John Galt said:


> _http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/nongame/
> 
> _How are "about to commit depredations on ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife" and "...when concentrated in numbers and in a manner that constitutes a health hazard or other nuisance" defined? Is that hunter's discretion?


Pretty much I believe. If a game warden did come by, not sure if you would actually have to show proof of depredation or a problem or not. That is where that technically protected part comes in.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

We call Incas "Gilberts" down this away


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep, same thing as a Mescan dove Charlie.



CHARLIE said:


> Hmmm Inca dove, never heard of one. Are you talking about what we call Mexican doves ?
> 
> Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

After re- reading the rule it says all birds "except" Grackles, crows etc. 

Charlie


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> got my ride rider and blasting Eurasians daily.. who needs dove season!


How do they taste?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

WilliamH said:


> How do they taste?


Just like mourning dove.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Just like mourning dove.


Pigeon/rock dove are good too. People can talk about them being rats with wings, but if I knew rats were as delicious as pigeons, I might eat them too.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Pretty much I believe. If a game warden did come by, not sure if you would actually have to show proof of depredation or a problem or not. That is where that technically protected part comes in.


Sounds to me like its at the game warden's discretion.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've never had ANY problem with mistaking them for a mourning dove on the wing: I've seen a few in trees that I was "calling" a mourning dove via the silhouette or whatever until they hit the wing: it's pretty obvious to me..


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Growing up South of San Juan in the Valley we had two meskin doves, as a kids we seperated them by callin one the long tailed and the other the short tailed. Inca Dove and Common Ground-Dove, They look alot a like but one has a shorter tail.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Spanish dove, Cinimmon dove or Inca dove......_columbina inca.. _I could not find one thing about them being protected (by the feds)...being on the endangered/threatened list or anything.......


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I've always gone under the assumption that crop depradation/health nuisance were calls the landowner was supposed to make. Just make sure he's in on it when you do a "rice bird shoot". 

That part of the journal leaves something to be desired. Crows are migratory and are subject to federal oversight. USED to be a season on them. I'd do some more checking, there's a guy calls himself crowkiller (and he is one) on another site. He'll know.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

If it flies, it dies... Cut 'em all Jack!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> Spanish dove, Cinimmon dove or Inca dove......_columbina inca.. _I could not find one thing about them being protected (by the feds)...being on the endangered/threatened list or anything.......


They aren't endangered or threatened. In fact their population seems to be increasing. They were never classified as a game bird and that's why there is no season on them. Nor are they classified as a pest, so per Texas law they are protected.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

They're so obviously easy to identify...and yet I have seen it happen. 
Anyone remember which policitian shot a mockingbird? Now that would take some doing.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

jimk said:


> They're so obviously easy to identify...and yet I have seen it happen.
> Anyone remember which policitian shot a mockingbird? Now that would take some doing.


I was mistaken...it was a killdeer!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I think little Bush shot a killdee when he was Gov. 
Chaney shot a lawyer.. of which they are by no means endangered. 
Ann Richards went on a well publicized dove hunt and managed to miss everything but the photo-ops.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

kweber said:


> I think little Bush shot a killdee when he was Gov.
> Chaney shot a lawyer.. of which they are by no means endangered.
> Ann Richards went on a well publicized dove hunt and managed to miss everything but the photo-ops.


Thank you...by not being endangered, do you imply they're legal to shoot? LOL


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

jimk said:


> Thank you...by not being endangered, do you imply they're legal to shoot? LOL


well, probably not... but I've spent time afield with scalywags of many professions, some of whom we've threatened to shoot, but not acct of their jobs :rotfl:


----------

